# Customs



## Rix (19/4/14)

Good day members

I have some vape gear suck in customs in Durmail, im going there on Tuesday, any advice you guys have for me? This is the forth package I have ordered. This is the 1st time this has happend.

Thanks members


----------



## JimmyZee (19/4/14)

Unless you've ordered some nic fluid, it shouldn't be a big deal. Just bring along whatever documents they want & some cash for the VAT on the package. I had to pick up a package on Thursday from Capemail & there was really no hassles.


----------



## ET (19/4/14)

print your full invoice company from the supplier out and have that with you. also what is being held in customs? gear, juice or a combination thereof? btw, welcome fellow durbanite  we need more kzn peeps to raise their voices. then again, after the whipping we just gave the cheetas, maybe we should lay low for a few days


----------



## Rix (19/4/14)

Ok thanks alot members. Have a good night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rix (19/4/14)

Oh its only hardware.


----------



## ET (20/4/14)

at least if it's only hardware they can't nail you for too much extra import duties


----------



## Hein510 (30/4/14)

If its nicotine containing liquid its is best to bend over very far and just take it! Hahahaha! Customs.... Its like your wallet goes to jail and .... You know what happens in jail!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

